# video for donny deutsch show



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi All;

I just wanted you to know that my little 30 second video will be on The Big Idea with Donny Deutsch tonite. Monday 2/4. 

It is part of the American Dream Team segment where they feature 1 video that shows how donny has inspired you and your company. 

The show starts at 10:00pm eastern and the segment is in the last 10 minutes. 

Thank you for your support and ongoing guidances in this crazy and fun tshirt business! 

p.s. we should have a video section to let Rodney know how much he inspires us and keeps us on the right path! Rodney needs his own TV show. 

My hubby will pull the segment from the TIVO and post on youtube tomorrow. It is a start! 

Bye,
Dianne


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, great, Dianne. I love that show, watch it all the time. I can't wait to see it tonight. How awesome for you. Nice job!!


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Kelly,

Keep your fingers crossed for future good things. I was wondering if anybody else watched him like I do.

When the producer called this morning, I was watching him on the TV (tivo of course) playing back the gladiators show....the producer couldn't believe that! he thought it was funny. 

see you tonight.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

That's great! How'd you swing that?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL, that is funny! Well, he knew you are a Real fan then!!

My brother is inventing something right now, I beg him to watch the Big Idea all the time. I love love love it. Also, he has so many women on there. It is nothing less than completely inspiring to watch. I used to watch his show in the old format. I remember when he had Ozzy and Sharon on, but I really love his new format. He is great. Listening to him, I get to feeling like, "Yeah, I can do this!!"

Well, he's always saying to the folks he has on "Watch your sales now that you've been on the Big Idea and everyone saw you!" so I hope something happens for you. Just for kicks, if you see a boom, will you let us know? Then we can all try our darndest to get on the Big Idea, really. I'd love to know. It seems like being on there is really helpful. Anyway, no matter what happens - this is very very exciting. I know I am so happy for you. Maybe you will be a celebrity I met one time on a tee shirt forum.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> That's great! How'd you swing that?


What kind of dog would you be?


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> What kind of dog would you be?


Well, you already took lab, so I'm going with A mini Schnauzer.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!

I'm glad I caught this in time! I watch Donnie all the time. I'll be watching tonight.

Congrats, Dianne!!!


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

9:54 and I changing the channel now...can't wait to see it!!!

Congrats


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice video.

I'm sure your phone is ringing off the hook from family and friends!

Nice beach, too,

Congrats!


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Greg! that means a lot coming from you - a successful businessman! 

this has given me the boost I needed to finally get out there and knock on some doors and get those dang wholesale accounts! 

wow that was fun! now everybody in the world knows how to find me, which is kinda scary! 

thanx for watching it truly means a lot to me...as this forum and my other mommy business forum are my friends, honestly. I do not have time during the day to hang out at the local park and chit chat anymore. 

and Dang this is much more fun! 

di


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Dianne, whoo hoo, great video - how cool is that to be on TV? Neat! Well, have a great day tomorrow. PS: May I politely add you are in great shape, way to go!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

saltybeachdianne said:


> as this forum and my other mommy business forum are my friends


Dianne, may I ask about the other mommy business forum? It caught my eye right away, is that okay?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

saltybeachdianne said:


> Thank you Greg! that means a lot coming from you - a successful businessman!
> di


You're very welcome. But don't assume to much.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i didnt have a chance to watch it, i will be waiting for the youtube video tommorow 

congrats!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep I too read this thread too late, I will be waiting for the link to the video


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Great video! You looked hott in your Salty Beach attire! I wish he had said your company's name a couple of more times but I'm sure it will serve you well!


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nlho9527PQU


here is a link....it will be nice when I can add more and more!


----------



## MaryH (Oct 30, 2006)

HI,
I love The Big Idea too. I missed that show though. Has anyone linked it for us to see on youtube. 
Mary
Store Home - "Help change the world's attitude - one t-shirt at a time!"
www.alltechprinting.com


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

saltybeachdianne said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nlho9527PQU
> 
> 
> here is a link....it will be nice when I can add more and more!



that was great! good for you and best of luck with your business.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

way to go dianne! cant get any better than that. good luck!


----------



## saltybeachdianne (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you everybody for the kind words...it really is nice to have everybody here on this forum to talk with and hang out with. 

My hits have doubled since the show, but not my sales! That is o.k. as I am moving into this slowly and really trying to build my wholesale accounts one by one. 

I am sending out a press release to numerous places today, then we can see what happens after that. 

group hug! 
dianne


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

saltybeachdianne said:


> My hits have doubled since the show, but not my sales! That is o.k. as I am moving into this slowly and really trying to build my wholesale accounts one by one. group hug! dianne


Thanks so much for sharing the "post show" effects with us Dianne. I for one am most interested to find out what kind of impact that would have for you. Best of luck with the new marketing, and thanks again for the updates.


----------



## jr10184 (Feb 6, 2008)

congrats! that is awesome!


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

very cool! i've never seen the show but i caught donnie live at a lecture last week. he was very inspiring, in a common sense, gritty, potty-mouth sort of way that really appealed to me!


----------

